# Round would not extract!



## plentyofpaws (Nov 7, 2008)

For the first time I finally carried my Loaded Micro Compact Operator. Carried in "condition one."

When I got home, I dropped the mag, and tried to pull the slide back to eject the chambered round. The slide was very hard to pull back. Finally when I got the slide back, the round would not extract. I locked the slide back and gently pried the round out. 

This is the first time this has ever happened to me with any weapon let alone my new gun!

I was using Hornady 185 gr XTP rounds. Haven't had this problem with any other rounds so I am wondering if it is just the brand.

I want to use hollow points for SD/EDC.

Any advice or suggestions?

Thanks.:smt1099


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

Was thew case bulged out any?


----------



## Freedom1911 (Oct 22, 2009)

Have never had this happen.
Though I have had a couple rounds not go in to the barrel because they were slightly bulged from the factory.
One was WWB bulk and the other was Remington non bulk.
Something to keep in mind with any gun is that they all react differently to ammo. What works well in one may not in the next.
You should try what ever ammo you plan to use in your new carry gun extensively before you start carrying it.


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

The chambers on those little Springers are pretty tight too. So if there was a bulge in the case it would get stuck pretty easily.


----------



## plentyofpaws (Nov 7, 2008)

Thanks guys. I think part of my problem was the way I was racking the slide back. Trying to do easy. After cleaning I tried several different rounds, racking it back normally. Voila' no problems!


----------



## the.batman (Jan 20, 2007)

I would agree that most likely you had an oversize round. A good rule to follow with your duty/carry ammo is to take a box of 50 of your duty/carry rounds and drop all 50 into the bare barrel one at a time (completely disassemble the gun) and check to see that the rounds drop all the way in, with the case head coming to rest past the end of the hood. Also, you should be able to tip the barrel, chamber down, and the loaded cartridge should drop out freely. If any of your duty/carry ammunition will not do this, switch ammo or have your chamber re-cut to Browning specs. 

If you know someone with a set of .45ACP "Go" "No Go" gauges you could have them check to be sure your not short or tight chambered-


----------



## plentyofpaws (Nov 7, 2008)

Switching ammo. Had the same thing happen again with the Hornady XTP.


----------

